# erzeugte objekte zählen



## sh33p (28. Nov 2009)

[Java]
public class KfzZulassung {

 String kennzeichen;
private String fahrzeughalter;
 private int anzahl = 0;
 String Zulassungengesamt[] = {kennzeichen+fahrzeughalter};


public KfzZulassung(String kennzeichen, String fahrzeughalter){
  this.fahrzeughalter = fahrzeughalter;
  this.kennzeichen = kennzeichen;
  ++anzahl;


}
public String getKennzeichen(){
  return kennzeichen;
}
public String getFahrzeughalter(){
  return fahrzeughalter;
}
public void print(){
  System.out.println(fahrzeughalter+kennzeichen);
}
public int getAnzahl(){
  return anzahl;
}
[/Java]

ich habe die Klasse Kfzzulassung mit der Objekte von kfzzulassungen erzeugt werden können.allerdings möchte ich,das in der nachfolgenden testklasse, die anzahl der kfzzulassungen ausgegeben werden:sprich wie viele objekte erzeugt wurden. dies will ich über die klassen variable anzahl realisieren. 
ich bekomme es aber nicht hin, die anzahl mit dem Array zulassungengesamt in verbindung zu bringen.erstmal hier die 2.klasse:

[Java]
public class TestKfzZulassung {


  public static void main(String[] args){
  KfzZulassung z1 = new KfzZulassung("FB-FH 2009", " Martin Mustermann");
  KfzZulassung z2 = new KfzZulassung("FB-FH 2010", " Markus Mueller");
  z1.getAnzahl();
  z1.print();
  z2.print();


}
}
[/Java]
danke für die hilfe


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Nov 2009)

naja, so hat ja jedes objekt die anzahl gespeichert und bei jedem objekt ist die anzahl dann 1 

mach anzahl static, dann würde es gehen.

oder du machst eine andere klasse KfzZulassungVerwaltung oder so ähnlich, die die anzahl kennt.


gruß


----------



## Taschenschieber (28. Nov 2009)

Zeile 5:

private static int anzahl = 0;

Zeile12:

KfzZulassung.anzahl++;

müsste funktionieren.


----------



## sh33p (28. Nov 2009)

jo danke funzt


----------

